# vomiting and acid reflux



## paigeb35 (Oct 13, 2002)

I have IBS,anxiety disorder and acid reflux..I have constant heartburn that doesnt hurt,just a burning with the acid. I also burp alot,like every few minutes and I am nauseus alot..in the last 6 weeks I have thrown up 4 mornings...I have had alot of anxiety but was wondering if any of you just ever wake up,feel too much acid,nauseus and then throw up stomach acid?? I am going to my Dr this week to see what he thinks..thanks in advance


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have had the exact thing since June, after a cck hida scan, upper endo, liver blood tests,my Dr. sent me home with Aciphex- does not a darn bit of good, Go figure-back to square one. I also have the same as you IBS( mine is severe diarreha) panic anxiety, and gerd with barretts escopogus.


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

Hi Guys.......I can relate! I have GERD along with occ. IBS, D mostly. I have also suffered from anxiety and depression. Am on meds for the ladder,,,,,anyhow...I find that when alot is going on in my day or week that is stressful,,,those are the times I get nauseus and sometimes vomit. Things that are helpful for me are to just relax by taking 10 deep breaths, taking "time outs" during the day. Going to quiet places for 10 minute slots and just thinking about nothing. (also praying helps me) Of course watching what I eat and getting at least 8 hours of sleep are very important. Hang in there







......Gar


----------



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

try eating right when you get up. When i get really bad acid i find that eating helps absorb some of it. Thick stuff like bread, if I don't eat in the morning I am miserable all day.


----------

